# Upgrading my 540040...



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

Okay I was trying to upgrade my tivo yesterday and my original drive died (!!!). Anyway, I was able to download an image of the 540040. Now my question is, is there anyway to install that image on my 160 gb drive instead of back onto the original 40gig tivo drive?

What i mean to ask is, is there a way for me to upgrade the Tivo drive to a 160 without having the original drive connected to the pc (but with the 540040 image)?

Thanks


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Once you have a good backup image you do not need to have the original Tivo drive attached anymore and can restore directly to the new bigger drive.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, you should follow the step by step instructions. http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/
you also should scan the sticky threads at the top of this forum.


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah thats the guide I used originally. I just didnt know how it would differ while having an Image rather than the actual tivo drive. Would I have to burn it to a CD or something?

Also, if it does turn out to be a bad image, and I plug it into my tivo...will it adversely affect the tivo hardware in any way shape or form?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can burn the image to a CD, or put it on an available partition.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You will need the image on CD or a third HD that can be accessed from MFSTools. 
Go ahead and restore the backup to the new drive there is no need to restore it to the original drive. In Step 2 Follow the "Restore from backup to one drive" and if the backup is not originally from your TiVo in step 3 check "Are you moving this software from one TiVo to another"


----------

